
Would you visit SF/Silicon Valley for 1 week to network....? - webdisrupt
Currently working on a project within the AI space. The idea is to network with some great minds to open doors for us whilst get some proper feedback on the project?<p>I know this sounds like bringing some form of VC on board but for the time being we want to bootstrap the idea.<p>Would you recommend visiting SF for a week to achieve the above? If so, what ideas would you recommend?<p>Thanks, much appreciated!
======
gjvc
No. I would do it for three [1], and stay on different people's floors and be
thrilled. A week is barely enough time to get your bearings.

[1] I did this in 2001 and it was amazing

~~~
webdisrupt
Thank you

